# Auch SIM-Sperre für das iPhone 4 geknackt



## Newsfeed (5 August 2010)

Auch das aktuelle iPhone 4 lässt sich nun wie dessen Vorgänger trotz Vertragsbindung mit SIM-Karten fremder Provider nutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

